# Elong tank



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

do you leave your powerhead on all the time in the tank... or what...


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Inflade said:


> do you leave your powerhead on all the time in the tank... or what...


I have my powerhead on the same 12 hours as my lights.....get a timer so worth it


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

mine gets turned off at night and it seems to work fine


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

if there a dead spot in the tank for him to chill and rest then by all meens leave it on


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

What Pirayaman said.
and update your sig.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

the rivers dont turn off at night in the amazon do they?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

RBP7 said:


> the rivers dont turn off at night in the amazon do they?


What? You didn't know that already? Lol! Good point but in the rivers I'm sure there are spots where the currents aren't as strong.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Right i must edit my previous statement cos i dont turn thre power head off anymore.....................and its fine with it on all night but i have a few dead spots


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if the powerhead is powerfull i would definitly turn it off but i have a korilla 4 on my 125 so its creates a wide flow (not focused) so i leave it on all night. but if its powerful i would turn it off to give them a good nights rest


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

as far as what i see in my 11 cariba every night they sort of suspend in the water still if you turn the lights on while they are sleeping i dont think they can see cause they bump into each other and bite what ever hits them most of the fin nips in my tank happen at night

a little tip for those of you that think your ps are afarid of light try not turning the light on as soon as you get up turn a room light on for about 15 minute then wen you see them getting their color back and theres a little more movement in the tank then turn on your lights mine are fine wen i do this but i have turned the tank lights strat on before and they freaked so thats probley the problem


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

pirayaman said:


> as far as what i see in my 11 cariba every night they sort of suspend in the water still if you turn the lights on while they are sleeping i dont think they can see cause they bump into each other and bite what ever hits them most of the fin nips in my tank happen at night
> 
> a little tip for those of you that think your ps are afarid of light try not turning the light on as soon as you get up turn a room light on for about 15 minute then wen you see them getting their color back and theres a little more movement in the tank then turn on your lights mine are fine wen i do this but i have turned the tank lights strat on before and they freaked so thats probley the problem


I didn't know fish sleep. ANyways, what everyone said above seems to be correct.


----------

